# New boat owner of a Mariner 36



## Backloop1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just joined Sailnet. We have had a plan to purchase a boat for several years now. Living in Destin, FL, we took an ASA 101 course in Pensacola Bay, and took advantage of the available fleet to become comfortable on 20-25' Catalina's. Became aware of a 1980 original owner Peter Canning design Mariner sloop 36', Antiqua. Finally got to take it out for the maiden voyage last weekend in Perdido Bay & she was all we had hoped for & more! Closed on it this week and secured a slip at Fly Creek Marina in Fairhope, AL where my girl friend & I live.
Hope to glean as much valuable information here as possible, and maybe one day have enough experience to give some back.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I really like the Mariner 36 and have looked at a few. Great boat congratulations!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------

